# guys, i think I've got another momma to be!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

My chocolate doe may be pregnant! :3 She's been getting rather nippy with the other females so I've already seperated her into her own cage. I've never really had a pregnant doe get violent with other does while pregnant, but I'm guessing its not uncommon? Anyways I'm not going to assume she's for sure pregnant till everyone here takes a good look, but I'm pretty convinced here :]


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's an update.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooo looks to me like there ia going to be some jellys soon


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

haha I'm hoping so! I had such a long dry spell of babies so the litters I've been having sure are helping!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id say a week or less to go, Either that or she found a golfball and ate it while you wernt looking :lol:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: I'm hoping for option number 1! But ya never know.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks so dark and shiny, in really good health! Who was she bred to, and what are you hoping for?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She was bred to my self choc boy, I'm hoping for yummy self chocs to start a good line. Do you recall if she carries satin? And thanks! I try and keep em healthy


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She popped this morning! But had to get to school so couldn't take any pics. She had 13 and I culled down to 9. I'll see how she does and decide if I need to cull more. But here they are!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

She was one of my does? She looks beautiful! I don't remember specifically if that doe carries chocolate, but there's a pretty good chance she does. I just can't guarantee it. Good luck with your little eekers!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup! Both of the does that have given birth This month were yours  thanks! I'm glad to have them.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

babies look fab and chunky


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! They just opened their eyes yesterday!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops! Just noticed my above post! I thought this was on the other topic! These bubs don't even have fur yet!! :lol:


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated so much! They have fur now so I figured I'd snap a picture!










All chocolates! And if I'm correct, I have 8 does and 1 buck!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to take more pics, a few opened their eyes yesterday!


----------

